# Wife Swap



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ok, it's on at the moment.

The question : Would you do it ?







I think they are mad.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Can I swap mine for an Omega?









Or one that doesn't hide my watches in the wardrobe?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sh*t,I thought somebody wanted a swap.I was looking for a pic


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Only kidding.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would'nt swop but I'll give you a tenner if you take her away.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only kidding.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

If you got a new one, you wouldn't keep it long.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How far do I have to take her Roy?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,
















I think that deserves an Uncle Marvo approved wit badge


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ten quid and the petrol?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Brilliant


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No way, "wife swap" has made me appreciate what I've got









The slack jawed slut they had on a couple of weeks ago frightened me to death. The phrase she uttered to the guy (looked like a chuckle brother) brave enough to be seen in a public bar with her will live with me forever









"Yer a d***head, a c***sucker and a w**ker"!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My response to her would be...........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wouldn't mind swapping places with Jamie Redknapp


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did and gave her back, she's a right nag.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Trish watches that crap.

I hear stuff going on and think - I hope the decent ones are getting well paid.

I think they are very brave - even if(or more so) they are loaded.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I wouldn't mind swapping places with Jamie Redknapp


 I wouldn't mind a lie beside her.............with a pair of scissors of course!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You need scissors?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There's something about snipping through the thin straps and pulling them off with your teeth!!!........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Apparently............you can get these edible knickers made of gelatin and flavoured with cherry etc., the idea being to eat them off your beloved!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.....................and *NO*, I do *not* often browse such sites!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I do


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

me to....









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nothing to be ashamed of,eh Jason?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn right...









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> .....................and *NO*, I do *not* often browse such sites!!!!


 I'm not eating anything thats been up someones bum crack







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > .....................and *NO*, I do *not* often browse such sites!!!!
> ...


 Heard someone say they couldn't eat tongue as part of a salad, or *anything that came from the mouth of an animal.*

When asked what they would like instead with their salad.......the reply was.........an egg!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


 I wonder if the do them in a thong style







....














....

girl's bum cracks are quite nice IMO














well some are .... OK I will shut up


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fella says to bloke in a pub..........you married?

Other guy says.....................lost the wife two years ago.............what a card game that was!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------

